# Importer des mails de entourage vers gmail



## guligula (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais ne plus avoir à utiliser de logiciel de messagerie pour mes mails et utiliser uniquement gmail.
j'aimerai basculer tout mon historique de mails à partir d'entourage ou Mail vers Gmail.
Savez si c'est possible et quelle manipulation pour y arriver .
Merci.
Guligula


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

bienvenue

Pas clair

 tes comptes sont déjà des gmail?
car si t'as laissé les réglages usuels , TOUT est DEJA sur tes gmail

sinon t'as pleiin de méthodes
par exemple le transfert sur compte ( fire suivre)
 "faire suivre" a un defaut : change dates et expdéiteur destinataire

une autre des  simples , très bien 
Apres avoir fait une sauvegarde de tes données entourage

tu crées un compte gmail en IMAP dans entourage
et dans entourage 
tu glisses tes archives vers les bal de gmail imap
et vloof ca part sur le serveur
et tout est preservé dates expediteurs et destiinataires


----------



## guligula (5 Février 2009)

[SIZE=-1]Merci pour ta réponse, 

En effet j'ai pas du être clair....
1-j'ai toujours travaillé avec entourage sur un compte avec un nom de domaine donné.
2- maintenant je suis sur gmail (google apps) avec ce nom de domaine (nickel)
mais quand je cherche une archive de mail il faut que je réouvre mon entourage.

Donc l'idée c'est de balancer mes anciens mail d'entourage sur mon compte gmail (google apps) pour ne vraiment plus avoir à utiliser entourage.

Donc j'ai utilisé ta méthode, j'ai créé un compte imap dans entourage... mais le problème c'est que je ne peux pas balancer un répertoire mais seulement des message vers mon compte imap... du coup, les dates sautent (les boules).

Tu as une idée pour pouvoir balancer un repertoire complet et garder les dates ?
Encore merci.
Guligula.

[/SIZE]


----------



## guligula (5 Février 2009)

NON FAUX !!!
j'ai bien les bonnes dates désolé. (pas dans la liste mais dans le corps du message).

par contre en effet je ne peux balancer que la liste de message et pas de repertoire... si tu as l'astuce suprême, je pends..


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

les dates sautent?
bizarre

pas chez moi je viens de tester sur des echantillons
( via Mail)

peut etre est ce une specificité entourage
( ca m'étonnerait pas, microdoux ne fait rien sans mettre ca à sa sauce, histoire de se démarquer sans doute)

edit
aaaah


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

bon 
qu'est ce que TU appelles repertoire?


----------



## guligula (5 Février 2009)

ben il s'agit en fait d'un dossier pour être plus précis.
Je classe mes mails dans des dossiers sur mon entourage (voir des sous dossiers)
du type :
perso
- pierre
- paul
- jacques
- - dossier 1
- - dossier 2
- bernard

etc....


----------



## guligula (5 Février 2009)

Pour rien au monde je ne retournerai sur PC mais je crois bien que je vais exporter mes mails sur un outlook Pc et utiliser ça :
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/email_uploader.html


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

guligula a dit:


> ben il s'agit en fait d'un dossier pour être plus précis.
> Je classe mes mails dans des dossiers sur mon entourage (voir des sous dossiers)
> .


ok
le rangement -classement

( cela aurait pu etre autre chose  comme répertoire d'adresses)
--
Alors tu devrais lire l'aide gmail ! 
 apparement tu ne l'as pas fait
*cépôbien*:rateau:

brievement
gmail n'a pas de dossier!
il a MIEUX
les labels ( tags )
les labels sont des "sortes de dossiers" mais intelligents 
car tu peux labeliser un message dans 1  2 , 3  20 labels en simultané

exemple tu veux faire un voyage avec ta copine et tu  fais des prérésas et l'agence t'envoie un email de confirmation
tu peux le classer dans " copine"  ET vacances ET voyages ET factures à payer

et bien entendu gmail n'étant pas idiot tu peux construire des règles de classement  ou d'action( filtres)

tous les mails copine dans copine 
certains mails de copine contenant telle chose dans label truc  etc etc


----------



## guligula (6 Février 2009)

meuh si je l'ai lu ! En plus je maitrise puisque je l'utilise pour mes mails perso depuis un moment. 
j'ai fait pas de filtre pour assigner des libellés etc...
Non là justement l'astuce serait de balancer tous mes mails rangés dans des dossiers d'un coup et que mes filtres fassent leur ouvrage.
Je vais prendre un peu de temps ce week-end pour tester la migration depuis un pc et puis advienne que pourra.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

ben en ce cas fallait créer des labels AVANT migration
(dans entourage ou en ligne )
et glisser les contenus de bal "en dur" entourage  dans leurs cousins labels

ceci dit tu rattrapes ca en créant des filtres qui justement déplaceront dans les labels

( ou se servir de la nouvelle gestion des labellisations)


----------



## domcho (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sure que tu vas m'aider !
Je viens de changer d'adresse mail et je suis passée chez gmail. 
Je ne sais pas encore sur je vais migrer sur le site pour gerer mes  mails ou si je vais continuer à utiliser un logiciel... Pour l'instant  je continue d'utiliser Entourage, mais il plante souvent et je me  demande si je ne vais pas passer sur Outlook.
En tout cas, mon souci c'est que j'ai plein de dossiers d'archives de  mails qui sont des sous dossiers de Entourage (classés sous Boite de  réception), comme par ex le dossier Amsterdam, le dossier Recherche  boulot...
Comment faire passer ces sous dossiers et leur contenu vers Gmail ou  alors vers Outlook, en conservant le nom de chaque dossier ?

merci!
Dominique


----------

